# Snake people are bogans



## Bananapeel (Apr 4, 2013)

*Are snake people are considered bogans?*

My mum thinks snake people are bogans and that I'm going to turn into a bogan with tats and pitbulls apparently. Thats her perception of snake people lol. No one take offence please.
I am not a bogan and I have nothing against them but are snake people generally bogans?


Edit: had to change title and wording as this wasn't actually a thread originally so it sounded funny.


----------



## nintendont (Apr 4, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Pretty sad that there are these people. My mum thinks snake people are bogans and that I'm going to turn into a bogan with tats and pitbulls apparently. Thats her perception of snake people lol. No one take offence please.


ahhhhh kid. this made me laugh! it sounds terrible to assume things like this, but I have to admit I have similar impressions! I dont have any snake friends so I can only go off what I see here...which is a bit hard because it is a forum...but people in this hobby seem to be errr...interesting characters! 
although I dont have a pitbull, I do have tatts...so maybe: unbeknownst to me, I am the majority rather than the minority...lol
so mayb i shuld strt rittng lyk dis now.so evry1 psts duznt anoy me nomore


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 4, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Pretty sad that there are these people. My mum thinks snake people are bogans and that I'm going to turn into a bogan with tats and pitbulls apparently. Thats her perception of snake people lol. No one take offence please.



Not a tatt in the family or a pitbull and i think we are the only nudist family on here 8) so I dont think you can generalise herpers :lol:


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 4, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Not a tatt in the family or a pitbull and i think we are the only nudist family on here 8) so I dont think you can generalise herpers :lol:



Ahaha yeah. I tell my mum not to because I'm not like the so called 'majority' on here lol.
Everyone's different. 
Haha nintendont!


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Pretty sad that there are these people. My mum thinks snake people are bogans and that I'm going to turn into a bogan with tats and pitbulls apparently. Thats her perception of snake people lol. No one take offence please.


Snakes, check
Tattoos, check
English staffy, close enough check
V8 holden, check
Does that make me a bogan or just like the things that the so called bogans like? I don't mind being labelled as a bogan.


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm dunno. People in my family and the like would call you a bogan. 
But what defines a bogan?


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 4, 2013)

SOrry I turned this into a "snake people are bogans" thread RBB.


----------



## nintendont (Apr 4, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> SOrry I turned this into a "snake people are bogans" thread RBB.


i think Im about to turn it into a nudist thread! lol
borntobenude, you have me intrigued! not something I would do myself, but I am fascinated by walks of life that differ from the norm. (what is "normal?" lol)
i want to know more but I'm not sure this is the place!!


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Hmm dunno. People in my family and the like would call you a bogan.
> But what defines a bogan?


What did Shakespear say "  'Tis but thy name that is my enemy;
 Thou art thyself, though not a Montague.
 What's Montague? it is nor hand, nor foot,
 Nor arm, nor face, nor any other part
 Belonging to a man. O, be some other name!
 What's in a name? that which we call a bogan
 By any other name would do burnouts as sweet;"
I think it went something like that.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 4, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Hmm dunno. People in my family and the like would call you a bogan.



sorry BP but it sounds like you have some very stuck up people in your family lol.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> sorry BP but it sounds like you have some very stuck up people in your family lol.


It is what the human mind does to try and feel secure or sometimes better about yourself. The mind looks for patterns in disorderly situations. It is much more comfortable with routine and order than to challenge itself to see the differences.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Apr 4, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Snakes, check
> Tattoos, check
> English staffy, close enough check
> V8 holden, check
> Does that make me a bogan or just like the things that the so called bogans like? I don't mind being labelled as a bogan.



You lost me after English staffy.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> You lost me after English staffy.


More common as the Bogans dog of choice in Qld.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Apr 4, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> More common as the Bogans dog of choice in Qld.



Oh that I understand, I got lost with the next line


----------



## Stuart (Apr 4, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> More common as the Bogans dog of choice in Qld.



Probably why Staffys have such a bad name


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> Oh that I understand, I got lost with the next line


Ah I see you like to push your cars.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Probably why Staffys have such a bad name


Very true.


----------



## RedFox (Apr 4, 2013)

Strangely enough I told my parents I kept snakes a few weeks ago they said a lot more unflattering things about snake people than just calling them bogans. lol.

As for me I love pitbulls, well actually every dog. I'm not breeedist. 
I don't have any tattoos yet, but have wanted one since I was 13. I just can't decide on a design. 
I drive a holden, though not a commodore. It was my Barina or a VW Polo but I got sick of saving. 
I am currently saving up for a motorbike (I dream of a Ducati but will probably end up with a kawasaki). Hopefully will go for my license soon.Yay. 
I dress like a girly girl but act like a tomboy.
I have no idea if I am a bogan or not, and I don't really care.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Strangely enough I told my parents I kept snakes a few weeks ago they said a lot more unflattering things about snake people than just calling them bogans. lol.
> 
> As for me I love pitbulls, well actually every dog. I'm not breeedist.
> I don't have any tattoos yet, but have wanted one since I was 13. I just can't decide on a design.
> ...


Mine isn't a commodore either and I forgot about my Harley softail, I also have a soft spot for the Ducati Monster


----------



## treeofgreen (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha you are all bogans!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 4, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Pretty sad that there are these people. My mum thinks snake people are bogans and that I'm going to turn into a bogan with tats and pitbulls apparently. Thats her perception of snake people lol. No one take offence please.



You only have to look through the "put a face to the names" thread to see that 99% are as you describe... The question is "Is there anything wrong with that?" 

I'm tattoo free and keep snakes.... I also have never had alcohol before and I'm 36. Son of a professor I was raised to know which cutlery to use at fancy restaurants etc I like labels like Ralph Lauren, Timberland, Hugo etc... I am the white sheep of the family though and more bogan than my siblings... (brown family if you are wondering).

Having snakes doesnt make you a bogan, however they do attract more bogans than you'd think for some reason. Perhaps its the bogans laid back attitude and willing to see snakes as something beautiful. Maybe not though since bogans also love to shovel snakes....

I do own a 2010 berlina and a 2010 Xr6 so I'm still getting my fill of bogan there... 

There are bogans and BOGANS though.. Perhaps the later would be better refered to as Extreamist Bogans.


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 4, 2013)

Snowman said:


> You only have to look through the "put a face to the names" thread to see that 99% are as you describe... The question is "Is there anything wrong with that?"
> 
> I'm tattoo free and keep snakes.... I also have never had alcohol before and I'm 36. Son of a professor I was raised to know which cutlery to use at fancy restaurants etc I like labels like Ralph Lauren, Timberland, Hugo etc... I am the white sheep of the family though and more bogan than my siblings... (brown family if you are wondering).
> 
> ...



Well said Snowman.
My family are very laid back and do not mind snakes in the least (dont want a pet one though!) They are not stuck up in the least Sezzzzzz and I love them for it. They are open minded and don't think I'm a bogan because I own a snake obviously. They do however judge someone as a typical bogan because that's generally how a bogan is defined.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Snowman said:


> I do own a 2010 berlina and a 2010 Xr6 so I'm still getting my fill of bogan there...


I used to have a 2000 model supercharged Berlina many years ago now. Release your inner bogan Snowman. It doesn't matter what your background is , people will always hate an a___hole rich or poor.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 4, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Well said Snowman.
> My family are very laid back and do not mind snakes in the least (dont want a pet one though!) They are not stuck up in the least Sezzzzzz and I love them for it. They are open minded and don't think I'm a bogan because I own a snake obviously. They do however judge someone as a typical bogan because that's generally how a bogan is defined.



You need to put on 40KG if you want bogan status... Bogan chicks are generally of the larger variety. No doubt for the extra canvas it provides for more ink...  (just jokes) (I need sarcastica font).


----------



## Wing_Nut (Apr 4, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Ah I see you like to push your cars.



A little Girl is walking home from school and a car pulls along side her.
The Driver asked her to get in and he'll give her a ride home.
The Girl Refuses.
The driver follows along beside her periodically asking her to get in for a ride home.
Eventually the girl says "You bought the Holden Daddy, now you ride in it"!


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 4, 2013)

Snowman said:


> You need to put on 40KG if you want bogan status... Bogan chicks are generally of the larger variety. No doubt for the extra canvas it provides for more ink...  (just jokes) (I need sarcastica font).



Ahaha nice Snowman. Might take some time to double my weight :lol: although, Easter has been good 

I don't mind bogans and the fact that my family call someone a bogan doesnt make them arrogant. They never said they dislike bogans. It's just a view that seems to have generalised.
I dont mind tatts but I'm not getting one because I don't want to have one when i'm wrinkly and old. Piercings I don't mind either. 
Cars with loud mufflers and people who drive like idiots, yes I don't like that. Nor do I like smoking. Love all dogs!
I don't dress like a girly girl. I am quite a tomboy and get on much better with boys than I do most girls. We don't share many interests I suppose however I have a lot more fun with my guy friends and my bros friends more so. 
I am not a bogan, everyone has a different opinion of what a bogan is, I don't judge bogans.

What can I say? I'm pretty accepting of everyone except the real a**h*les and people who couldn't give a toss about others blah blah blah.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Apr 4, 2013)

Urban Dictionary Definition of a Bogan


A fascinating beast. The majority of the species are hideously repugnant and unintelligent, and yet they manage to breed in ever-increasing numbers and populate an area known as the outer west. It is quite common to find five or six offspring in each family group, often with a different father for each new baby. Their habitat consists of a weatherboard or brick-veneer dwelling and is characterised by an early-model Holden or Ford in the driveway surrounded by a group of males discussing why the carby is stuffed and the results of last night's footy (a primitive gladiator-like spectator sport enjoyed by most bogans). The female of the species, while smaller in stature, is far more loud and aggressive than the male. While the males tend to be very friendly and congregate with other males, the females spend most of their time in supermarkets and shopping malls, using a shrill high-pitched call to discipline their children and contact other females. Males and females rarely interact socially except during breeding season, which is otherwise known as Friday night. During this time, females are allowed to enter the male-dominated area known as "the pub" and display their impressive coloured plumage to a prospective mate. Herein lies an interesting phenomenon. Males will often fight over a particularly attractive female and she will mate with only one male, while some less attractive females have been known to have several partners simultaneously. 

I just couldn't resist posting this!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 4, 2013)

Basically if you are offended by the term bogan it's because you think you're better than a bogan. Embrace the term and everyone wins


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> Urban Dictionary Definition of a Bogan


I love this. Until recently I had a HK holden in the garage as a restoration project.


----------



## FAY (Apr 4, 2013)

Bhahahaha



Wing_Nut said:


> Urban Dictionary Definition of a Bogan
> 
> 
> A fascinating beast. The majority of the species are hideously repugnant and unintelligent, and yet they manage to breed in ever-increasing numbers and populate an area known as the outer west. It is quite common to find five or six offspring in each family group, often with a different father for each new baby. Their habitat consists of a weatherboard or brick-veneer dwelling and is characterised by an early-model Holden or Ford in the driveway surrounded by a group of males discussing why the carby is stuffed and the results of last night's footy (a primitive gladiator-like spectator sport enjoyed by most bogans). The female of the species, while smaller in stature, is far more loud and aggressive than the male. While the males tend to be very friendly and congregate with other males, the females spend most of their time in supermarkets and shopping malls, using a shrill high-pitched call to discipline their children and contact other females. Males and females rarely interact socially except during breeding season, which is otherwise known as Friday night. During this time, females are allowed to enter the male-dominated area known as "the pub" and display their impressive coloured plumage to a prospective mate. Herein lies an interesting phenomenon. Males will often fight over a particularly attractive female and she will mate with only one male, while some less attractive females have been known to have several partners simultaneously.
> ...


----------



## Stuart (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;qA8gJoT5yl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA8gJoT5yl4[/video]

Hehe


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 4, 2013)

I think it has more to do with the historical reputation of snakes! In days gone past snakes were often erroneously perceived and promoted by many as evil and sinister animals, out to get you if they could. It goes all the way back to Adam and Eve giving serpents a bad rep. The mere mention of snake is still sufficient to strike fear into the hearts of many. Check out the artwork available from any tattooist and I guarantee you will find some very evil and sinister looking snakes amongst them. Only one thing says “bad boy” with more emphasis than a tattooed serpent, huge fangs bared, oozing venom and at the ready. And that is real snake! Snakes have long been the ‘pet’ of choice of many dodgy characters and lawless elements e.g. bikies. Even better if the animal is illegal. And snakes don’t make a lot of noise or attract attention unless you want them to. They can be kept permanently indoors and out of sight when need be. Unfortunately this type of association tends to be about promoting an image rather than motivated by an interest in the animal for the animal’s sake. 

Education and raising peoples’ awareness has already made a huge difference to the general public’s perceptions and replaced myth with modern day reality. The current range of people passionate about snakes spans all ages and all walks of life. Unfortunately we do still get the odd knuckle-dragger that gets involved for the wrong reasons. And I do mean ‘odd’! 

Blue


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 4, 2013)

The short answer to OP is, Yes, a lot of bogans are into snakes. Just don't hold it against us because we have feelings too 



borntobnude said:


> Not a tatt in the family or a pitbull and i think we are the only nudist family on here 8) so I dont think you can generalise herpers :lol:



I'm pretty sure you can generalise herpers. If you take into account all the aspects of the herp community then it wouldn't be a generalisation 




andynic07 said:


> What did Shakespear say "  'Tis but thy name that is my enemy;
> Thou art thyself, though not a Montague.
> What's Montague? it is nor hand, nor foot,
> Nor arm, nor face, nor any other part
> ...



You lost me on the first line. I think considering that this thread is about bogans your quote may be suited for a different audience.




RedFox said:


> ...I dress like a girly girl but act like a tomboy...



One of my favourite types of bogans.




Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> sorry BP but it sounds like you have some very stuck up people in your family lol.



I think all we are missing now are some generalisations about minority groups.


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 4, 2013)

BrownHash said:


> I'm pretty sure you can generalise herpers. If you take into account all the aspects of the herp community then it wouldn't be a generalisation
> 
> 
> 
> ...




An interesting thing about nudists /naturists , is that when in the "uniform " we have NOTHING to hide . what you see is what you get !!

It was a long time ago i was on a sydney beach with my family chatting to the couple near us only to learn that he was a QC and he even had a tatt . didnt ask if he had a pitt bull or any snakes at home . We have spent many days on the beach with them since but never in their professional circles . 
doctors, a politician , mechanics , rich or poor -- with No clothes no one judges . On our beaches a lot of larger people come to relax for that very reason -- he only people we dont accept are the ones with clothes and cameras ,, but its self regulating and they dont last long once spotted


----------



## Becca-Marie (Apr 4, 2013)

I have tatts but I wouldnt consider myself bogan :/

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 4, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Not a tatt in the family or a pitbull and i think we are the only nudist family on here 8) so I dont think you can generalise herpers :lol:



Pics or it didn't happen BTBN. I dont have tats or a pig dog but I'm fine with both. And I nude up every day.....in the shower


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

BrownHash said:


> You lost me on the first line. I think considering that this thread is about bogans your quote may be suited for a different audience.


You must have missed the bogan quote in the verse. You will probably find that the only way that I could become more bogan is change my name to Bazza.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 4, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> An interesting thing about nudists /naturists , is that when in the "uniform " we have NOTHING to hide . what you see is what you get !!
> 
> It was a long time ago i was on a sydney beach with my family chatting to the couple near us only to learn that he was a QC and he even had a tatt . didnt ask if he had a pitt bull or any snakes at home . We have spent many days on the beach with them since but never in their professional circles .
> doctors, a politician , mechanics , rich or poor -- with No clothes no one judges . On our beaches a lot of larger people come to relax for that very reason -- he only people we dont accept are the ones with clothes and cameras ,, but its self regulating and they dont last long once spotted



I don't want to turn this into another nudist thread (seeing as how the last one turned into a poo-slinging match and got deleted ) but one day I would love to have the proverbial cojones to give it a shot. I know theoretically no one judges and all is good, however I'm a bit stuck with my ingrained insecurities at the moment...


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 4, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Pics or it didn't happen BTBN. I dont have tats or a pig dog but I'm fine with both. And I nude up every day.....in the shower



Refer to the pnone screen thread !! :lol:


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 4, 2013)

Why can't I change the title? I didn't actually make the thread nor name it and it sounds rude but I didn't write it lol.

I hav nothing against bogans or nudists 
As I was saying Becca-Marie, just because one has tatts or a pitbull etc does not make them a bogan however, it seems many classify a bogan as having these traits or owning such items/animals. I personally dont like the term bogan being negative which to many it is. I just see it as another way of living. Not my kind of lifestyle but I don't discriminate like some


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Why can't I change the title? I didn't actually make the thread nor name it and it sounds rude but I didn't write it lol.
> 
> I hav nothing against bogans or nudists
> As I was saying Becca-Marie, just because one has tatts or a pitbull etc does not make them a bogan however, it seems many classify a bogan as having these traits or owning such items/animals. I personally dont like the term bogan being negative which to many it is. I just see it as another way of living. Not my kind of lifestyle but I don't discriminate like some


I wouldn't worry about it if people take the time to read the whole thread they will see there is no malice on your behalf and we are all taking it lightheartedly.


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 4, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it if people take the time to read the whole thread they will see there is no malice on your behalf and we are all taking it lightheartedly.



Cheers, good to know haha.


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 4, 2013)

Dont wory B P its an interesting thread about nothing in particular not out to hurt or offend anyone and you got 5 pages out of it --- a bit like a seinfeld episode :lol:


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha BP this thread is hilarious! I would love to see someone categorise me as a bogan because I own a snake and like reptiles :lol: most people don't believe me when I say that I have a snake because I am very "princess" like and very "proper" so to say, and most people think my tattoo on my foot is to girly.
Like you said though, it's a shame some people are very discriminative, but let's not let that get to us and create rooms and rooms full of snakies


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 4, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Haha BP this thread is hilarious! I would love to see someone categorise me as a bogan because I own a snake and like reptiles :lol: most people don't believe me when I say that I have a snake because I am very "princess" like and very "proper" so to say, and most people think my tattoo on my foot is to girly.
> Like you said though, it's a shame some people are very discriminative, but let's not let that get to us and create rooms and rooms full of snakies



The term "Bogan Princess" comes to mind


----------



## saintanger (Apr 4, 2013)

Snakes yep
Tattoos yep
american staffy's, border collie cross and a chihuahua have had pits in the past
van, datsun 120y, 4x4 and ute

does it make me a bogan nope.


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 4, 2013)

Ahaha Emmalene_bunny! Yes rooms full of snakies would be nice!  
Bogan Princess... hmm. I like it. Just a certain type of bogan. a minority group.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you want me to add "are" to the title ?

Snakes - tick
Tattoos - tick
Holden - tick
Love v8's - tick
Dog - no

Nuts! I'm only 'nearly' a bogan


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> Do you want me to add "are" to the title ?
> 
> Snakes - tick
> Tattoos - tick
> ...


Bogan is more to do with your state of mind, yes you must tick all the boxes but if you do not have the right mindset you will not pull it off.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

saintanger said:


> Snakes yep
> Tattoos yep
> american staffy's, border collie cross and a chihuahua have had pits in the past
> van, datsun 120y, 4x4 and ute
> ...


Saint Anger? Is that a Metallica reference because that ticks another bogan feature.


----------



## skittles85 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have an English Staffy, a snake, tattoos and drive a Supercharged Calais.

Must be bogan, oh well lol


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 4, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Bogan is more to do with your state of mind, yes you must tick all the boxes but if you do not have the right mindset you will not pull it off.



The only 'label' that I get called regularly is 'Oddball' which is fine by me - I enjoy being different


----------



## PurLex (Apr 4, 2013)

hahaha what a funny thread!
Having been to a couple of expos over the years, and having chatted to the punters, i'm sure someone like my mother would say yes, snake people _are_ bogans.

But ME on the other hand:
Snakes - tick
Tattoos - tick (but well hidden for professional reasons)
Bicycle - tick
No knowledge of cars - tick
Cant drive - tick
Cat - tick


----------



## saintanger (Apr 4, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Saint Anger? Is that a Metallica reference because that ticks another bogan feature.



lol, yes its a metallica reference, whooohooo i got another bogan feature. lol


----------



## sharky (Apr 4, 2013)

Me, probably a 14yo bogan...with 'bogan' dreams 
...well that's what you get labelled if you turn up to music class with a big black bass and every other girl has a flute...*sigh*


----------



## Lachy89 (Apr 4, 2013)

Snakes- tick
tattoos- tick
Pitbull- 55kg rotty count?
redneck car- tick (V8 landcruiser. We rednecks take offense to being called bogans  )


----------



## PurLex (Apr 4, 2013)

Lachy89 said:


> Snakes- tick
> tattoos- tick
> Pitbull- 55kg rotty count?
> redneck car- tick (V8 landcruiser. We rednecks take offense to being called bogans  )



55kgs! that is intense!! got a pic?


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lachy89 said:


> Snakes- tick
> tattoos- tick
> Pitbull- 55kg rotty count?
> redneck car- tick (V8 landcruiser. We rednecks take offense to being called bogans  )


Ah rednecks, the forgotten cousin of the bogan and very underrated as well.


----------



## Lachy89 (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha, I think I'm more of a redneck bogan pretentious hybrid.
I ride a harley and love wine aswell


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lachy89 said:


> Haha, I think I'm more of a redneck bogan pretentious hybrid.
> I ride a harley and love wine aswell


Haha a winey hey? What sort of Harley do you ride?


----------



## Lachy89 (Apr 4, 2013)

Fatboy


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice I have a Softail


----------



## Ambush (Apr 4, 2013)

No Tatts.
No Pittbulls. The Snakes ate them


----------



## Umbral (Apr 4, 2013)

If you see someone at the pub do you think they are an alcoholic?
If someone plays sport are they a sports star?
If someone rides a bike are they in a gang?
If someone has tats are they a junkie?
If someone cries do they have depression?

Maybe people need to stop trying to put people into category's and accept each person for who they are?


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Apr 4, 2013)

BrownHash said:


> The term "Bogan Princess" comes to mind




Maybe I'll have to start wearing ugg boots with my pencil skirts more often


----------



## Channaz (Apr 4, 2013)

What is a bogan? I'd say it's simply a class term, used by people who wish to command superiority over others.

If someone calls you a bogan, use it against them. Challenge their antiquated attempt to place themselves above you in their own little social world.


----------



## Flexxx (Apr 4, 2013)

iv got tats, v8 tonner, ride a harley, drink emu export and have mullet. no pit bull anymore but I got my pig dogs. and iv got snakes. but they didnt make me 'bogan'..
I know Im bogan but im proud of it. I put it down to my family being the same way. growing up in a tiny bush town and have be intrested with snakes my whol life, well all animals

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 4, 2013)

Hannaz said:


> What is a bogan? I'd say it's simply a class term, used by people who wish to command superiority over others.
> 
> If someone calls you a bogan, use it against them. Challenge their antiquated attempt to place themselves above you in their own little social world.



Or you could chuck some empty tinnies at them from the back of your ute and tell 'em to "get stuffed mate!"


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 5, 2013)

I like this thread  
I've got tatts, I drive a holden ute, I drink VB, used to smoke winnie blues, mostly wear thongs, got snakes, but I don't consider myself a bogan. I'd probably like to be a bogan but I just don't have the dedication 

BTW, Saintanger.... worst Metallica album ever... BY FAR!!


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not sure that owning a snake says "bogan". I have never encountered that thought line....Mad, weird, brave, stupid and interesting maybe? I can't see why owning a snake makes you a bogan? Maybe people who think people who have snakes are bogans are bogans? Is that too complicated?


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 5, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Ah rednecks, the forgotten cousin of the bogan and very underrated as well.



Cue the duelling banjos! !

Bogans and Rednecks are completely different genuses. You can be a bogan and still look and act 'normal', but if you are are a Redneck you are beyond saving.

Before anyone shouts me down for being something I am not, I admire or ignore everyone equally.


----------



## Ash1990 (Apr 5, 2013)

own snakes - yup
own a mastiff x and a bull arab x - yup
own a bomb of a car that needs repairs but hasn't been looked at because i had vet bills to pay - yup
talk like bogan - check (according to my partner and friends - sigh)

On the other hand though, I will have a university degree at the end of next year and I dont have tats  But I have been informed lovingly by friends that I am a complete bogan.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 5, 2013)

Straya mate


----------



## Zeusy (Apr 5, 2013)

Tatts - yep, heaps of 'em
Dodgy car - not anymore
Alcohol - rarely
Snake - yep

and to add another couple of boxes to be ticked 
Wear hi-vis to work - yep
Live in a low socio-economic area - yep (nears Browns Plains in Logan, which is possibly where the term bogan came from)


----------



## MissFuller (Apr 5, 2013)

Snakes - check 
Pitbull - check as well as an English staffy and bull Arab and grew up in a pig hunting family from a little country town
Commodore - yep one as a daily drive and 2 VLs that are projects
Rodeos - check
Poor socioeconomic area - check
Dress like a tomboy - check 
Love the drags & V8 racing - check 

Tattoos and alcohol - no 

Learnt something about myself today .. Guess I'm mostly a bogan haha :/


----------



## TNT78 (Apr 5, 2013)

People, let's be honest. Snakey peeps ARE bogans and bogans are HOT!


----------



## Umbral (Apr 5, 2013)

TNT78 said:


> People, let's be honest. Snakey peeps ARE bogans and bogans are HOT!


Let's be honest........ You are wrong lol.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 5, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> My mum thinks snake people are bogans and that I'm going to turn into a bogan with tats and pitbulls apparently. Thats her perception of snake people lol. No one take offence please.
> I am not a bogan and I have nothing against them but are snake people generally bogans?
> 
> 
> Edit: had to change title and wording as this wasn't actually a thread originally so it sounded funny.



She's right!! :lol: :lol: They are!!

Every second drugs bust involves some snake being confiscated...and have you been to a reptile expo lately? 

(don't get me wrong, all my mates are bogans - I used to be regularly identified as one when I was younger. And I just love chicks with tatts ) ...Hell, maybe I'm still one :lol:


----------



## TNT78 (Apr 5, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> ...and have you been to a reptile expo lately?



Hell yeah, I only go to reptile expos to check out the people, bugger the snakes ;-)


----------



## Flexxx (Apr 5, 2013)

nothing wrong with being a bogan. me im proud of it iv even got a good going out flanno. better than being a yuppie or having 'swag', swag is a bed not looking like justin bieber.
at least bogans are happy with who they are not changing there style every 6 months. you are who you are why be fake? if your mates dont like you for who you are then ther terrible mates...

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FAY (Apr 5, 2013)

Who cares if people are so-called 'Bogans" ?

As long as they don't go around hurting others...and they are basically nice people...that is ALL that matters.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I'd prefer a good bogan any day over some stuck up toff :lol: Probably explains also why I have a slight admiration for Taylor Walker of the Adelaide Crows...have you seen his mullet lately? :lol:


----------



## -Peter (Apr 5, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'd prefer a good bogan any day over some stuck up toff :lol: Probably explains also why I have a slight admiration for Taylor Walker of the Adelaide Crows...have you seen his mullet lately? :lol:


Take your medication. There is nothing about the Adelaide Crows that could warrant admiration.


----------



## bk201 (Apr 5, 2013)

What's wrong with being bogans?


----------



## BIGBANG (Apr 5, 2013)

i have snakes,tatts, english staffy, 2 utes, i shoot and hunt with dogs...........


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 5, 2013)

BIGBANG said:


> i have snakes,tatts, english staffy, 2 utes, i shoot and hunt with dogs...........


Is one of your utes a B&S ute?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 5, 2013)

Well I dont classify myself as a bogan at all
I dont have tats, own a commodore or a pitbull (Even though I like tats and pitbulls lol)
But I just love my snakes for who and what they are <3


----------



## thals (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok, I have the snakies, an APBT, & a couple of tatts, but I'm no bogan. Hard to be when you're a wog *yeah I'm a tad mixed up* :lol:


----------



## sacred_DUC (Apr 5, 2013)

Full Frontal Poida hosts Mediawatch - YouTube only bogan we would shout a beer at the local


----------



## Wing_Nut (Apr 5, 2013)

thals said:


> Ok, I have the snakies, an APBT, & a couple of tatts, but I'm no bogan. Hard to be when you're a wog *yeah I'm a tad mixed up* :lol:



You've obviously not seen 'Fat Pizza'!!


----------



## Renenet (Apr 5, 2013)

For some reason, this song springs to mind: Nobody Likes A Bogan - Area 7 - YouTube


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 5, 2013)

lol OMG bANANApeel this thread is hillarious :lol: my husband has this theory infact he didnt want me to get a snake because they are bogan pets, funny thing is he is one of the biggest bogans i know! ha ha he is in denial. I on the other hand dont believe snake people r bogans! mind u i am  I think im a *classy* bogan though lol. I drink wine in the evenings when not pregnant or breast feeding however only bottled wine lol and the finest NZ sauvignon blanc, never from a cask mind u ive been there done thatlol. I am guilty of swearing from time to time but always well pronounced! , i have a bullterrior! I also have a tattoo (tiny butterfly), umm i love a V8 and the smell of burning rubber, i sometimes run into the corner shop bare foot lol but i always have freshly painted pink toe nails!. 

As 4 the nude thing we are nudists a little lol. We all walk around the house naked at some stage of each day and some nights i watch tv in my undies :lol: hubby takes it to a whole new level lol some friday nights after he has had a belly full of VB in his shed (and he says he is not a bogan) lol he will hose off in the back garden with a bar of soap from our laundry and walk upstairs starkus :lol::shock: poor neighbours.


----------



## thals (Apr 5, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> You've obviously not seen 'Fat Pizza'!!


 I have lol but no I don't embrace the Kappa trackies and drive fully sick beasts of cars


----------



## Davesgonefishin (Apr 5, 2013)

Can someone please tell me what I am....
Snakes - yep
New Prado
2002 Jeep Wrangler
2007 Honda City Scooter (pink)
hate tattoos (but dont care if u have them)
cant see why you would want to own a pitbull etc unless u are a redneck pig hunter then that is acceptable
preferred dog is red cattle but currently have a bichon x shizhu
Business owner
xxxx drinker
Do I fit in anywhere????


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 5, 2013)

Davesgonefishin said:


> Can someone please tell me what I am....
> Snakes - yep
> New Prado
> 2002 Jeep Wrangler
> ...



your a bitza :lol: i think everyone has a bit of bogan in them


----------



## Tobe404 (Apr 5, 2013)

Snakes - Yep
Modded Commy - Yep
Dogs - Yep - Ridgeback and a Cross of who knows what.
Tatts - Not yet, but i wouldn't rule it out totally.

Omg I'm such a bogan. LOL.


----------



## BIGBANG (Apr 5, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Is one of your utes a B&S ute?


 ha ha no one is my shooting ute and the other is the family car, nissan navara


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 5, 2013)

I think you have just been denied bogan status and will have to stick with redneck for another 12 months before you reapply.


----------



## saintanger (Apr 5, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> I like this thread
> I've got tatts, I drive a holden ute, I drink VB, used to smoke winnie blues, mostly wear thongs, got snakes, but I don't consider myself a bogan. I'd probably like to be a bogan but I just don't have the dedication
> 
> BTW, Saintanger.... worst Metallica album ever... BY FAR!!



i know i prefer their black album that was the best. but saint anger also represents me nick name i got wen i was 16 and has stuck.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 5, 2013)

saintanger said:


> i know i prefer their black album that was the best. but saint anger also represents me nick name i got wen i was 16 and has stuck.


No way at all was that the best album , master of puppets was better for sure.


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 6, 2013)

Haha I quite like this thread too if I may say so myself. All you bogans are quite funny lol.
i hate tatts but couldn't give a toss if you have them. Not my business. 

I would class myself as a tomboy who hates people who judge others really. 

Boganism is simply a way of life. Not my style but what of it.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 6, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Haha I quite like this thread too if I may say so myself. All you bogans are quite funny lol.
> i hate tatts but couldn't give a toss if you have them. Not my business.
> 
> I would class myself as a tomboy who hates people who judge others really.
> ...



Good on you BP bogan shmogan i say lol u cant judge a book by its cover. I am the bogan of my family lol my 3 brothers and parents r snobs to me,(oohhh now ive mentioned the snob word lol) they all live in the nice part of town within 5 mins of each other and have fancy coffee machines and drive nice big shiny 4wd's while i live in the not so nice part of town and my fave coffee is international roast! lol my mum calls that poor mans coffee but i like it ! and i drive a people mover hubby has an old holden Im proud of being a bogan! oh and Guns n roses, Metallica, ACDC * rock *lol 8)


----------



## Lachy89 (Apr 6, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> No way at all was that the best album , master of puppets was better for sure.



I disagree. Ride the lightning or and justice for all. (Though I really do like puppets)


----------



## Wing_Nut (Apr 6, 2013)

Lachy89 said:


> I disagree. Ride the lightning or and justice for all. (Though I really do like puppets)



Kill em all. 

Enough Said


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sanitarium is one of their best songs.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 6, 2013)

you guys are just wanna-be bogans

I was born in Blacktown. Bogan central !!!


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 6, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> you guys are just wanna-be bogans
> 
> I was born in Blacktown. Bogan central !!!



:lol: lol well i live in a suburb that ryhmes with bogan! lol :lol:


----------



## RedFox (Apr 6, 2013)

The closest thing I have to Metallica on my iPod. It was part of my kid friendly playlist for when I babysat my cousins (4 and 2years). About the only kid friendly song he ever did.
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ScVfwoKIWds[/video]

On another note, this thread has really taken off thanks snipercap and bananapeel.


----------



## saintanger (Apr 6, 2013)

Enter Sandman, Sad but True, Holier Than Thou, The Unforgiven, Wherever I May Roam, Don't Tread On Me, Nothing Else Matters, The God That Failed, best songs ever.


----------



## Lachy89 (Apr 6, 2013)

agreed.


----------



## Lachy89 (Apr 6, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> you guys are just wanna-be bogans
> 
> I was born in Blacktown. Bogan central !!!



I was born in Maitland. Makes blacktown look like tokyo.


----------



## Zeusy (Apr 6, 2013)

haha Montysrainbow, i live in that city council also (I'm sure we're talking about the same one). I'm sure it's where the name bogan came from


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 6, 2013)

Zeusy said:


> haha Montysrainbow, i live in that city council also (I'm sure we're talking about the same one). I'm sure it's where the name bogan came from



lol u got it


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 6, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> My mum thinks snake people are bogans and that I'm going to turn into a bogan with tats and pitbulls apparently. Thats her perception of snake people lol. No one take offence please.
> I am not a bogan and I have nothing against them but are snake people generally bogans?
> 
> 
> Edit: had to change title and wording as this wasn't actually a thread originally so it sounded funny.



Had to look up what a Bogan was.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## Snowman (Apr 6, 2013)

Things Bogans Like | "The internet's third best bogan-related website!" – Google


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 6, 2013)

I balance out. I've seen enough Neil Diamond concerts to offset my bogan traits :lol:


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 6, 2013)

Zeusy said:


> haha Montysrainbow, i live in that city council also (I'm sure we're talking about the same one). I'm sure it's where the name bogan came from


I too am a Logan bogan.


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 7, 2013)

You all need to go and look at mytrailerpark dot com :lol:


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 7, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> I balance out. I've seen enough Neil Diamond concerts to offset my bogan traits :lol:



the bloke sings songs about alcohol. But it is a good song. 
Old music is so much better than the recent stuff though. 

Apparently bogan isn't a word. It auto corrects! 

Im feeling quite left out. I don't live in a bogan area! :shock:


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 7, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> the bloke sings songs about alcohol. But it is a good song.
> Old music is so much better than the recent stuff though.
> 
> Apparently bogan isn't a word. It auto corrects!
> ...



lol i wouldnt stress auout not living in a bogan area :lol: trust me your not missing out on much! apart from an an angry old over weight neighbour that walks around in his ripped saggy undies out on the street :shock: whilst succing on a ciggi and talking like a hill billy - long story short our neighbours r weird and we have nick named this one undie man! fair enough in your own back yard but he takes it to a whole new level, one day there were developers across the street on a vacant block n undie man went ova n had a go at them about something in his undies and a blue bonds singlet lol i was like omg  But we just keep to ourselves.

Anyways on a brighter note, yes the old stuff - music is cool. I enjoy listening to rolling stones, ice house, jimmy barnes etc.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 7, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> lol i wouldnt stress auout not living in a bogan area :lol: trust me your notr missing out on much! apart from an an angry old over weight neighbour that walks around in his ripped saggy undies out on the street :shock: whilst succing on a ciggi and talking like a hill billy - long story short our neighbours r weird and we have nick named this one undie man! fair enough in your own back yard but he takes it to a whole new level, one day there were developers across the street on a vacant block n undie man went ova n had a go at them about something in his undies and a blue bonds singlet lol i was like omg  But we just keep to ourselves.
> 
> Anyways on a brighter note, yes the old stuff - music is cool. I enjoy listening to rolling stones, ice house, jimmy barnes etc.


A little while ago I went and saw Roger Waters "The Wall", excellent concert. I think my favourite band would have to be Nirvana, the original bogan anthem "Smells Like Teen Spirit".


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 7, 2013)

I am not a bogan but i did grow up in the western suburbs os sydney and my favourite concert was The Angels ,Rose Tattoo ,Radiators Choirboys and Paul keely and the Dots at Bankstown Trots :lol:


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 7, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> A little while ago I went and saw Roger Waters "The Wall", excellent concert. I think my favourite band would have to be Nirvana, the original bogan anthem "Smells Like Teen Spirit".



OMG i am a HUUUGE nirvana fan. I cried when kurt passed lol. My walls were covered as a teen with their posters. I still love listening to them lol but i no longer have the posters on my wall  lol. I love the way he sang about stuff that made u think, and made no sense at times -* take your time but hurry up the choice is yours but dont be late. * I luv it! I still listen to pearl jam too.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 7, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> OMG i am a HUUUGE nirvana fan. I cried when kurt passed lol. My walls were covered as a teen with their posters. I still love listening to them lol but i no longer have the posters on my wall  lol. I love the way he sang about stuff that made u think, and made no sense at times -* take your time but hurry up the choice is yours but dont be late. * I luv it! I still listen to pear jam too.


I love Pearl Jam too, so many good albums. My friend went to fishermans wharf to see Nirvana live and got a drumstick that was thrown out in the crowd. I still remember the day Kurt died, I was at school and it took a while to sink in, I could not believe it. I also love Alice in Chains and Tool.


----------



## sharky (Apr 7, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> I am not a bogan but i did grow up in the western suburbs os sydney and my favourite concert was The Angels....



My dad got the drummer's t-shirt at one of the concerts  Just because he went up and danced on stage like a maniac when he was 16 :lol:


----------



## TNT78 (Apr 7, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> My friend went to fishermans wharf to see Nirvana live and got a drumstick that was thrown out in the crowd.


Hmmm.... one of my biggest regrets. I skipped that gig to go to a dance party. Unfortunate, because they never had the opportunity to come back, and they definitely rank as one of my all time favourite bands.
On another note, I don't think they're a bogan band. Kurt wore dresses and regularly claimed his bisexuality, stating that if he wasn't with Courtney, he'd probably be with a bloke (British publication - Face magazine). Actually, on 2nd thought, bogans can be bi too... maybe they WERE a bogan band. Damn!


----------



## happynagini (Apr 7, 2013)

im a girl, i have snakes, i have tattoos, i dont like beer but i drink cider does that count haha (sarcasm), i have a bogan dog (dane mastiff x great dane) and i love pigging and i LOVE MY UTE!

am i a bogan? probs, id where that label with pride. im on centrelink cos im a uni student, this probably increases my bogan credibility score.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 7, 2013)

happynagini said:


> im a girl, i have snakes, i have tattoos, i dont like beer but i drink cider does that count haha (sarcasm), i have a bogan dog (dane mastiff x great dane) and i love pigging and i LOVE MY UTE!
> 
> am i a bogan? probs, id where that label with pride. im on centrelink cos im a uni student, this probably increases my bogan credibility score.




who cares if your a bogan lol u have a sexy as ute!


----------



## happynagini (Apr 7, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> who cares if your a bogan lol u have a sexy as ute!



may as well go get a southern cross tattoo on my neck mate haha


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 7, 2013)

happynagini said:


> may as well go get a southern cross tattoo on my neck mate haha



lol n while your at it wack an aussie flag sticker on the back window will ya :lol:


----------



## RedFox (Apr 7, 2013)

"Smells like teen spririt" is the greatest song ever produced. Mum calls Dave Grohl her other husband, and is still upset that she missed out on seeing Nirvana before they were big and still playing pub gigs because I had given her morning sickness. 

I actually grew up with a really eclectic range of music. Dad grew up in Glasgow so I got the clash, the sex pistols, the who, pink Floyd, etc. Mum grew up in central Victoria in a what was then really bogan town, so cold chisel, and Mums favourite Bruce Springsteen etc, were her contribution.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Giving snake owners a bad name*

This guy has posted this picture on a facebook reptile sale site selling the night tiger


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 7, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> This guy has posted this picture on a facebook reptile sale site selling the night tiger



thats freaking hillarious


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 7, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> lol i wouldnt stress auout not living in a bogan area :lol: trust me your not missing out on much! apart from an an angry old over weight neighbour that walks around in his ripped saggy undies out on the street :shock: whilst succing on a ciggi and talking like a hill billy - long story short our neighbours r weird and we have nick named this one undie man! fair enough in your own back yard but he takes it to a whole new level, one day there were developers across the street on a vacant block n undie man went ova n had a go at them about something in his undies and a blue bonds singlet lol i was like omg  But we just keep to ourselves.
> 
> Anyways on a brighter note, yes the old stuff - music is cool. I enjoy listening to rolling stones, ice house, jimmy barnes etc.




At least it's probably more interesting than mine. A bit of eye candy there lol. Or an eyesore...? 
Yes some great bands there. 
Love ELO though haha. And cold chisel and the bee gees, Bryan Adams, Elton John, Phil Collins, Sting, Earth, wind and fire, Elvis Presley lol. Ahaha way to many bands and artists!


----------



## RedFox (Apr 7, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> This guy has posted this picture on a facebook reptile sale site selling the night tiger



Hahaha. Looks like he was too stoned to notice he doesn't have a night tiger.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 7, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> At least it's probably more interesting than mine. A bit of eye candy there lol. Or an eyesore...?
> Yes some great bands there.
> Love ELO though haha. And cold chisel and the bee gees, Bryan Adams, Elton John, Phil Collins, Sting, Earth, wind and fire, Elvis Presley lol. Ahaha way to many bands and artists!



nothing sweet about undie man lol my eyes r very sore :lol:


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 7, 2013)

I appear to be sideways.... Snake is too :/ meh


----------



## saintanger (Apr 7, 2013)

oh god, i just remembered i went and saw an AC/DC concert at the RSL in sydney south west 2 weeks ago. so i must definatly be bogan.


----------



## Xanthine (Apr 7, 2013)

No tats, drive a corolla, no dog, and studying med. I don't think I fit the bogan stereotype.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 7, 2013)

Hehe I love bogans. My mates were bogans, their missus'es were bogans, they lived in housing commission bogan areas.... colourful, interesting, perhaps simple people..... but there were real. Real people are real people, not pretentious twats! You can't beat that!


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 7, 2013)

My favourite piece of outdoor furniture is a milk crate, does that count? 

Hey it can be a chair, a table, a foot rest, a step ladder, a stand when rendering hides..... the list goes on! :lol:


----------



## Shaggz (Apr 7, 2013)

I personally don't care what people call me, I own snakes, a harley, triumph and 12 other bikes, I have a 68 XT Fairmont rusting away on the front lawn and I own a Bull Mastiff. I live in a mainly housing trust area, have been to ac/dc, metallica, Ozzie Osbourne and pink floyd concerts and I wear shorts and thongs whenever I am not working. If people wanna call me a bogan it would probably be one of the nicest things I have ever been called


----------



## R33C3 (Apr 8, 2013)

If you want to see a real bogan watch housos


----------



## jahan (Apr 8, 2013)

How could you not love a bogan.


----------



## Boyds.boy77 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have snakes , tats and own 2 red nose pitbulls and i am far from a bogan, have a degree, very nice car, very nice modern house in a well to do area, gorgeous girlfriend, i think maybe its just people your mum might of known when she was yonger or know that are bogans and own snakes, i personally think people that own snakes seem to be more intelligent , and just because we have interests in the not so typical pets , you become a sterotype , keep collecting and enjoying every minute with your snakes


----------



## littlemay (Apr 9, 2013)

I like this hobby because of the diverse range of people that are into it; you get individuals of all ages and walks of life united by a common interest and love of the animals they keep. 

I don't think it's really fair to say that "all snake people are bogans" (though i know that was not your intention bananapeel) because it totally discounts a huge number of reptile keepers that do contribute to the hobby.

People are the way they are, there's nothing wrong with that. If you like utes, V8's, beers and tatts - power to you! But on the same token, not liking those things doesn't necessarily mean you must be completely up yourself


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 9, 2013)

Agreed^^^ Plus my mum stated that she thought snake people were bogans. Never said anything about not liking bogans.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 9, 2013)

My little boy Angus is due in 5 weeks lol got him this in size 0000  guess im 100% bogan now 


it will look so cute with his new flanny, black trackies and ugg boots! ha ha im serious too! no jokes about it lol.


----------



## reptalica (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd much rather talk to someone who has $2 to their name and can hold a decent convo as opposed to a two million dollar toff who can't put two words together and is a snob.


----------



## Pizzalover (Apr 9, 2013)

Bananapeel im new here I guess I better introduce myself as the latest Bogan to join the ranks : Tatts yep Pig Dog no, 2 Staffies  I wear shorts most year round, and ride a Harley, that in itself is pretty Bogan


----------



## Domingos (Apr 10, 2013)

I own two Womas and have owned a gamut of colubrids and boids here in the US. I'm a school teacher with a post graduate degree with tattoos that aren't visible in professional attire. My wife is a nurse and we live in a suburban neighborhood with my family and my English Bulldog and Daschund. I'm a martial artists, obstacle and road race runner, and part time "soccer mom". I think the stereotypical tattoo and snake "person" in the United States has been muddied since its very mainstream here. Not sure if its the same on your side of the world.


----------



## buffcoat (Apr 10, 2013)

I had to look up what a bogan was! It seems to have the same meaning as a redneck or "hoopie" here in the states. I'm assuming a bogan is considered bad? Or is it just a common stereotype that snake owners are uneducated and tattooed over there?



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 10, 2013)

buffcoat said:


> I had to look up what a bogan was! It seems to have the same meaning as a redneck or "hoopie" here in the states. I'm assuming a bogan is considered bad? Or is it just a common stereotype that snake owners are uneducated and tattooed over there?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



As in any "hobby" there is always an unsavoury element of which the majority do not wish to be represented by.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 10, 2013)

Domingos said:


> I own two Womas and have owned a gamut of colubrids and boids here in the US. I'm a school teacher with a post graduate degree with tattoos that aren't visible in professional attire. My wife is a nurse and we live in a suburban neighborhood with my family and my English Bulldog and Daschund. I'm a martial artists, obstacle and road race runner, and part time "soccer mom". I think the stereotypical tattoo and snake "person" in the United States has been muddied since its very mainstream here. Not sure if its the same on your side of the world.



IMO..it is more of a description of a persons behaviour .... not entirely of their appearance


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 10, 2013)

lol, bogans are awesome.. without bogans toffs would just be normal people, so lets be honest they need us.. 

I have no tats (but want them)
I have a staffy x ridgeback ( but she is a gorgeous sook)
I keep reptiles ( but just love all animals)
Drive a WRX ( first car was a vh SLE )

I rekon im in the middle but most my mates are bogans and they are all awesome as hell. wouldnt have it any other way.. 

the few snake peeps i know are more eccentric than derro/bogan. lol


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 10, 2013)

Just dragons thats a good way of describing it! lol maybe im not a classy bogan maybe im just eccentric!


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 10, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> Just dragons thats a good way of describing it! lol maybe im not a classy bogan maybe im just eccentric!


I think a lot of people on here are.


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 10, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I think a lot of people on here are.



Not me ,I am just NORMAL :lol: IMHO8)


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 10, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Not me ,I am just NORMAL :lol: IMHO8)


My mum said I was perfect and I am sticking with that.


----------



## Saphine_de_Sade (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha I'm an escort with snakes, spiders and a few small tattoos so I hate to think how some people view me but I tend to 'class it up' a bit in other areas so I seem more eccentric than trashy


----------



## Saphine_de_Sade (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think it's about what you do or own but how you treat and present yourself


----------



## Foose (Apr 10, 2013)

I know a heap of people who keep snakes and they're all different. The ones I'd class as bogans are the ones who spend more money on their drugs than their animals and don't look after them as well as they should (not friends, friends of a friend that I really dislike). 
I personally think bogan is 90% attitude 10% everything else


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 10, 2013)

my 5 yr old has a mowhawk does that mean he is a bogan :lol:


----------



## Ambush (Apr 10, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> my 5 yr old has a mowhawk does that mean he is a bogan :lol: View attachment 288055



Looks cool.. Back in the day.. It Meant he was a punk rocker.


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 10, 2013)

Mullet or the claim's false


----------



## SarahScales (Apr 10, 2013)

It takes all types to love reptiles, everyone from your bogans to your classy millionaires are fascinated by them. It's the allure of the mysterious serpent paired with the 'fully sick reputation' that comes with owning them. I think the people that come and go in the hobby are mostly bogans, they think they're super cool until they realise they're not so unique just for owning a childrens python. The people who have been in the hobby for a while, they will know more about snakes then most people know about their paid professions. Bogan or not, that requires an incredible memory and passion for which they deserve the most credit.

I don't believe I am a bogan. I have 11 snakes in my household but I am also a qualified teacher, a medical receptionist and a student. I am a university graduate with honors, a state public speaking and debating winner and an avid reader.

No ute, no tattoos, no piercings, no slang used in daily language. I don't have a pit pull or a wife beater singlet... 

It takes all kinds to love reptiles and that's what makes it's people so interesting. I'd pick reptile people over snooty socialites any day of the week.


----------



## lmnw57 (Apr 11, 2013)

I believe those of us who really love and care for our animals and keep them for our own enjoyment and not for the "look at me I own a snake" definately aren't bogans. Sometimes people use statements such as these to deter a person from something that they themselves aren't comfortable with. 

My partner and I also enjoy the company of other like minded individuals who share our passion.

If you have a genuine desire and will be committed to the hobby you will have many hours of fun. The first thing I do in the morning and the last thing at night is check all of my babies individually and I have 10 and awaiting the arrival of another. 

Be careful when you judge the book by its cover as you may never know the knowledge inside.


----------



## wylie88 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hmmm... Lets see, I grew up in a houso house, I now own 100acres in possibly one of the smallest towns way out in whoop whoop. I own snakes, a mastiff cross and used to hunt and own a few pigging dogs. I love aussie muscle cars and was both born into and married into ford only family. I love working on cars and kicking the footy round the yard. I guess I might be a little bogan. I dont smoke, drink, have any tats, swear or yell and my kids, hubby and I are always clean, polite and well behaved especially in public so hopefully I dont come across to bogan, lol.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 11, 2013)

interesting thread this one lol ive come to the conclusion that being a bogan has nothing to with owning snakes AND being a bogan or different isnt a bad thing! the world would be a boring place if we were all the same 8) Its funny how bogan comes across to some people though -2 me its not a bad thing


----------



## Ambush (Apr 11, 2013)

I think it's funny people took it serious. Bogan was only a word made up maybe 15 years ago as we didn't have Rednecks.
Before that if you were not a surfie or lived on the coast. You were a "Westy"


----------



## TNT78 (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't think the word bogan is implying an insult anymore. It's almost a term of endearment in Aussie culture. Redneck, on the other hand...
I think a redneck will always be a bogan, but a bogan isn't necessarily a redneck.


----------



## Ambush (Apr 12, 2013)

Redneck is American.
Aussie dont have Rednecks. Instead we have ferral's


----------



## TNT78 (Apr 12, 2013)

^ true that! Although, ferals can also be harmless hippies!


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 12, 2013)

^ lol i dream of moving to the hills of Byron Bay thats it im not a bogan im a wanna be hippy :lol:


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Apr 13, 2013)

I consider myself pretty well spoken, able to present myself very well when situations dictate I should,I generally dress is a stylish up to date manner, I'm professional soldier, a father and almost a husband. HOWEVER...I own a 4x4, I go fishing, I own snakes, I drink too much beer, I shoot toads with a .22, when doing these things I wear an akubra, I own many flannies. Does it make me a began? Yeh probably, but I don't care. Why lump anyone into one group because of one action? 
But I guess I understand, I think my old RSM said it best, "you only gotta "love" one goat, and you'll always be known as a goat "lover""


----------



## sharky (Apr 14, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> my 5 yr old has a mowhawk does that mean he is a bogan :lol: View attachment 288055



I must admit, he is a pretty damn cool kid! 8) I prefer his hair much more than the guys' hair at my school *shiver*


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 15, 2013)

I kick the footy, I fish, I skate occasionally, I own snakes, I do many so called 'bogan things' but I am well dressed, polite, clean, have grown up in a well spoken, well presented family but I like lots of people love chilling on bikes, in utes, in the bush, chilli out, fishing not giving a toss sometimes. I believe many see the term bogan as an insult. I call people bogans as they represent the 'stereotypical bogan'. In no way am I insulting them or trying to sound arrogant. I love the diversity and that most Aussies can be unique and not offended or feel the need to 'fit in'. I don't fit in at school with the girls, so I find guys I do fit in with and feel content geo myself and not caring and others opinions.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 15, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> I kick the footy, I fish, I skate occasionally, I own snakes, I do many so called 'bogan things' but I am well dressed, polite, clean, have grown up in a well spoken, well presented family but I like lots of people love chilling on bikes, in utes, in the bush, chilli out, fishing not giving a toss sometimes. I believe many see the term bogan as an insult. I call people bogans as they represent the 'stereotypical bogan'. In no way am I insulting them or trying to sound arrogant. I love the diversity and that most Aussies can be unique and not offended or feel the need to 'fit in'. I don't fit in at school with the girls, so I find guys I do fit in with and feel content geo myself and not caring and others opinions.



lol i love how the further this thread go's things like cleanliness are being bought into it :lol: since when were bogans dirty? im clean as, dress well, speak well and like to think i even smell good lol but i still reckon im a bogan ha ha maybe theres different types of bogans


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 15, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> lol i love how the further this thread go's things like cleanliness are being bought into it :lol: since when were bogans dirty? im clean as, dress well, speak well and like to think i even smell good lol but i still reckon im a bogan ha ha maybe theres different types of bogans



Haha I don't think we are referring to smelling bad or having dirt on them. I often get dirty  I think we mean more cleanly shaven, etc. like I suppose some view a bogan as maybe not caring for themselves or their appearance. Not sure though. I don't think bogans are dirty haha.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 15, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> lol i love how the further this thread go's things like cleanliness are being bought into it :lol: since when were bogans dirty? im clean as, dress well, speak well and like to think i even smell good lol but i still reckon im a bogan ha ha maybe theres different types of bogans


I think certain assumptions are made when talking about stereotypes and yes it is funny that different people have different ideas about what traits suit each stereotype. It is also funny that when you place someone into a stereotype and then assess their traits you will work out that they do not fully fit into that stereotype. I would class myself as a bit of a bogan but would also say that I would not match all the traits that I would associate with bogans and think that I would have many traits from many different stereotypes. That is why a stereotype is a generalisation of a group of people and not a description of any individual. It is the human mind that tries to group individuals into neat and definitive groups to make thinking easier.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 15, 2013)

montysrainbow said:


> lol i love how the further this thread go's things like cleanliness are being bought into it :lol: since when were bogans dirty? im clean as, dress well, speak well and like to think i even smell good lol but i still reckon im a bogan ha ha maybe theres different types of bogans


i think the problem is that people are confusing bogans with deadbeats , two different fish right there


----------



## burkey (Apr 16, 2013)

People are getting natural Aussie's confused with bogans.
I'm an assisstant manager at a store and am 21 yrs old living with my bf. I'm also tattooing which people think is bogan but I support myself and live out of home and own a beautiful snake.
I'm a girly girl and no one has ever thought of me as bogan.


----------



## prodigy97 (May 7, 2013)

saintanger said:


> i know i prefer their black album that was the best. but saint anger also represents me nick name i got wen i was 16 and has stuck.



no there best album was ..and justice for all



andynic07 said:


> Sanitarium is one of their best songs.


one -metellica


----------



## andynic07 (May 7, 2013)

prodigy97 said:


> no there best album was ..and justice for all
> 
> 
> one -metellica


Good song too, but I believe before to can post in this thread you must state your case to whether you are a bogan or not and then be judged. lol


----------



## prodigy97 (May 7, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Good song too, but I believe before to can post in this thread you must state your case to whether you are a bogan or not and then be judged. lol


sorry my bad but no not a bogan 
got given an old rodeo for 15th bday though 
have 2 stuffys my favorite shirts a fluro work shirt 

but yet peopple still call me a bogan?
this is probaly cause im not so self absorbed i have compete with everyone over stupid with like phones and the newest fashions 

and as a result i dont get embarresd wen i go out side in a flano and full bogan attire


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 8, 2013)

This thread should be called Describe Yourself.


----------



## jacorin (May 8, 2013)

am i a bogan? i dress for me,dont dress up unless its a wedding,funeral or ANZAC Day... summer time is tshirt,shorts,no shoes

winter is tshirt,tracksuit,or jumper and tracksuit pants,no shoes 

oh but i do wear footwear on those occassions i have to 

have a Pajero,6 snakes,birds,mice,also play computer games and online games


----------



## Skeptic (May 8, 2013)

jacorin said:


> am i a bogan? i dress for me,dont dress up unless its a wedding,funeral or ANZAC Day... summer time is tshirt,shorts,no shoes
> 
> winter is tshirt,tracksuit,or jumper and tracksuit pants,no shoes
> 
> ...




Yes


----------



## jacorin (May 8, 2013)

koooooool thx skeptic


----------



## Skeptic (May 8, 2013)

jacorin said:


> koooooool thx skeptic



You and Rob Bredl


----------

